# Moustache - this may seem silly, however...



## Swally (10 Mar 2017)

...as someone who has not had much on top since my late 20s (I figured I'd go bald one day so I have been buzzing or bicing it for years) 
I am in the process of applying for the reserves. And I have a beard. A nice one. Really wicked one. 
GF loves it. When we first met, I had about a month or so of growth on my face, and for our second date I shaved it down to about a few days worth, and she was like Ewww, grow it back. Needless to say, we are both liking it.  ;D ;D

One of the reasons I am going Res vs Reg is that I resent how much the army owns you. 
And one of the biggest kickers of joining at all, is that even though I'm only committing to a few hours a week, they still get to own my face the rest of the time because I'll need to loose my mane. 

But I'll be damned if I'll lose it all!  [lol:

So that brings me to the moustache. Specifically the handlebar moustache. 

I have read the regs on facial hair and all that, and yet there seems to be an unofficial standard when it comes to handlebar moustaches in the Forces. 

So I'm wondering what everyone has seen, and/or are wearing themselves. 
What or how much can you get away with?
Pics appreciated! 

Cheers!



(Admin, feel free to move to more suitable location if needed. This was the best I could think of)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Mar 2017)

If you read the regs, didn't you see the pictures that are in there?  Assuming you mean you've looked at CFP 265 CAF Dress Instructions.

(2) Moustaches (see Figure 2-2-2). When moustaches are worn alone, the unshaven portion of the face shall not extend outwards beyond the corners of the mouth. Moustaches shall be kept neatly trimmed; not be greater than 2 cm in bulk; not extend below the corners of the mouth, not protrude beyond the width of the face when fully extended horizontally and worn in a waxed, handlebar style.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2017)

Also remember to have at leaste one of these issued to you from stores;







Very Helpful in the field.

Dileas

Tess


----------



## Swally (10 Mar 2017)

Eye In The Sky: 
I have not seen THAT picture! That makes me very happy!!  [ [

the 48th regulator:
lol well I have been thinking of ways to keeping it tamed, else I'd wake up in the field in the mornings with my face looking like I just smoked an exploding cigar! 
They issue those???
(On a personal note, Stephen Fry's moustache in Blackadder is iconic for sure!)


----------



## ueo (13 Mar 2017)

Myself as a officer and many well respected NCOs have all worn full on HBs. The rank difference was that I should not wax whereas my nco colleagues should as explained by the venerable Regtl Adjt.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 Mar 2017)

I'm sporting a HB Mustache myself.

I showed up for a course, and I was actually confused for a Warrant Officer...


----------



## Swally (13 Mar 2017)

ueo and LunchMeat, let's see some pictures!  [lol:


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 Mar 2017)

Swally said:
			
		

> ueo and LunchMeat, let's see some pictures!  [lol:



Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Mar 2017)

Sweet Jebus,

And we had a thread billions of pages long why Beards are wrong.....

dileas

tess


----------



## Swally (14 Mar 2017)

Well this is what I'm wresting with! Lol


----------



## bscriber (14 Mar 2017)

That is one EPIC beard Swally!

I want to do a moustache, but I have what I call the "reverse Hitler".  I cannot for the life of me, grow hair right under my nose.  If they brought back regs allowing mutton chops, I could rock an epic pair of those, but I fear the styles of the Duke of Wellington will not be back anytime soon.

I applaud both your beard and Lunchmeats epic Lord Kitchener stash!


----------



## ueo (15 Mar 2017)

Sorry no can do. 169 and counting days and 4 major surgeries have sorely depleted the mighty 'stach.


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Mar 2017)

Go Navy. Your beard won' be an issue.  >


----------



## Eaglelord17 (15 Mar 2017)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Go Navy. Your beard won' be an issue.  >



Not true anymore. Once you get to ship it must be shaved.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Mar 2017)

So *Navy beards* are the same as RCAF leather *flying jackets* then... :nod:


----------



## Swally (16 Mar 2017)

Yeah I looked at Navy. I looked at beard chits. I looked at becoming a Sikh!

Shaving the beard, and keeping the handlebar will be the way to go.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Mar 2017)

At the risk of being accused of being labelled as chaetophobic, what's the big deal? It's hair. They make you take it off your head every couple of weeks.  If facial fungus is the overriding concern about enrolling, then you sir, or madam, I don't judge, must have your feces in an impressively tight bundle, and I salute you.


----------



## Swally (17 Mar 2017)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> At the risk of being accused of being labelled as chaetophobic, what's the big deal? It's hair. They make you take it off your head every couple of weeks.  If facial fungus is the overriding concern about enrolling, then you sir, or madam, I don't judge, must have your feces in an impressively tight bundle, and I salute you.



Well, it's because it's the only hair I have, and have had for a long time. 
Aside from the gf really liking it too, I enjoy it. 

I shaved it off last winter after about a year of it growing wild, and well I sortof just grew it all back again. 
But when it was that long, and again now, I really enjoyed styling it. I was surprised by that, but it turned out that I had missed having a hairstyle to "style". It's fun!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (17 Mar 2017)

Swally said:
			
		

> Well, it's because it's the only hair I have, and have had for a long time.
> Aside from the gf really liking it too, I enjoy it.
> 
> I shaved it off last winter after about a year of it growing wild, and well I sortof just grew it all back again.
> But when it was that long, and again now, I really enjoyed styling it. I was surprised by that, but it turned out that I had missed having a hairstyle to "style". It's fun!



Lots of bald dudes in all areas of service.

It's almost sacrilegious to not be bald at some point in your career. Officers seem to keep their flowing gorgeous locks of hair... Probably because we NCMs work for a living  [


----------



## eliminator (18 Mar 2017)

Wasn't there a mention at a recent NDCDC about the CA considering accommodation for Christian males to grow beards?


----------



## Swally (23 Mar 2017)

eliminator said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a mention at a recent NDCDC about the CA considering accommodation for Christian males to grow beards?



If only!  [lol:

Some friends of mine suggested I should try to plead my nationality (Swedish) and claim viking tradition, but I think that would be a more than a longshot hehe

I agree in reg forces, people should shave. It's a very easy way to keep disciplined. I only wish the res were a little more flexible. 

Oh well!


----------



## Pusser (23 Mar 2017)

Shaving is a highly overrated experience, wastes valuable fresh water and increases your carbon footprint.  Sailors are doing the planet a favour by growing beards.  Why do some of you hate our planet?  Do you not care about our children's future?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2017)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Shaving is a highly overrated experience, wastes valuable fresh water and increases your carbon footprint.  Sailors are doing the planet a favour by growing beards.  Why do some of you hate our planet?  Do you not care about our children's future?



Of course we do.  That may be why so many of us scoff at this Global Warming Alarmist propaganda.  It is called "Weather" and Mother Nature's way of taking care of the planet we live on with Four Seasons, and Warming and Cooling Trends that have given us various Ice Ages and Tropical Forests where today there are none.  People are scamming us daily with that BS, and getting rich in doing so.  As for our children's futures; those look rather bleak with them not being able to afford to move into retirement homes when they become aged.  (See discussions on Budget)

Advocating not shaving to save the planet has got to be the lamest argument yet.


----------



## Loachman (23 Mar 2017)

What's the NSN for "Humour, Sense Of" again.?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> What's the NSN for "Humour, Sense Of" again.?



I think it was something like: 7734 559912354 22 43 99 0101399

It was the Brits who originated it, did they not?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Mar 2017)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Shaving is a highly overrated experience, wastes valuable fresh water and increases your carbon footprint.  Sailors RCN DEU members who aren't sailing on a HMCS are doing the planet a favour by growing beards.  Why do some of you hate our planet?  Do you not care about our children's future?



As I understand it, anyone _actually_ sailing isn't allowed to do the beard thing.   ;D  

Don't worry...there are plenty of RCAF DEU non-Air Ops (and Air Ops ones, too, for that matter) who are wearing the RCAF Leather *NON*-flight jacket that is actually _not_ permitted to be worn for flying operations.  It adds to the *costume vice uniform* factor!   >


----------



## mariomike (24 Mar 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Don't worry...there are plenty of RCAF DEU non-Air Ops (and Air Ops ones, too, for that matter) who are wearing the RCAF Leather *NON*-flight jacket that is actually _not_ permitted to be worn for flying operations.  It adds to the *costume vice uniform* factor!   >



Add "50 Mission Crush" hat.   < joking.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Mar 2017)

I suspect it, or something similar, is being discussed on the golf course multiple times... :facepalm:


----------

